# Cloudy Eyes



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it best to use a anti-bacterial or a anti-parasite medication.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i take that back


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry I don't understand what you mean, take what back?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

For cloudy eye, just increase your water changes and add salt. Only use antibiotics as a last resort (i.e. condition does not improve).


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Great, thanks DonH. How much salt do I add and what type.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

deca said:


> Sorry I don't understand what you mean, take what back?


i originally post jungle labs fungal remover but took it back because i wasn't getting results with my larger caribes, salt is working for me also btw


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

deca said:


> Great, thanks DonH. How much salt do I add and what type.


 regular aquaurium salt... 1 table spoon per 10 gallons... predissolve the salt


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

That's done the trick. Thanks all.


----------

